# Does 4-H desensitize kids to killing?



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

The views of 'city people' never cease to amaze me. I was a proud member of 4H during my younger years through my graduation from highschool. I took heart to the 4H pledge that we recited at every meeting:
*
I pledge my head to clearer thinking, my heart to greater loyalty,my hands to larger service, and my health to better living, for my club, my community, my country and my world.​*
I still take heart to the pledge. 4H had a wonderful, and lasting impact on the way I live my life. Then I read something like the following from a major news channel, and I get rather upset:

http://eatocracy.cnn.com/2011/06/23/does-4-h-desensitize-kids-to-killing/



> Does 4-H desensitize kids to killing?
> 
> 4-H stands for "Head, heart, hands, health" and apparently a fifth - for "haters."
> 
> ...


There were other comments quoted in the article that were for 4H also.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Clearly these comments are written by vegan libertards that have no idea how a small farm actually works. 

4H has a place and a job to educate and encourage our children in the ways of true farming and homesteading or the art of home farms will be lost! We will then all be eating GMO lab grown meat and veggies. 

IMO video games and violent movies are desensitizing kids to killing not the 4H!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I love my animals. I treat my animals with respect. I will nurture them till they can nurture me ... 



:flower:




.... in my stew-pot :congrat:


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Do vegans take special brain cell removing drugs or what, plants are alive before they are OMG killed for the consumption of vegans. 

Mega stupidizing (it goes with libtard) of the population is ridiculous. 

Life cycle it happens, learn it. 
Do these mush brains think that ranchers raise cattle cause they hate them?? 
Do gardeners grow crops cause they hate them ???
Should a lot of people learn just the basics of the world around them??

4 H teaches and reinforces a lot of important values and REAL knowledge.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

SMH None are so blind as he who refuses to see. You can't fix stupid or crazy, we've got both at play here.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Let us hope that 4-H desensitizes children to killing livestock, everything we consume is harvested, thus giving it's nutrition to us, so that we can continue to thrive.

The lost souls that "would never harm a hair on a mosquito's arse" are in for a rude awakening and/or demise when/if SHTF!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> Do vegans take special brain cell removing drugs or what, plants are alive before they are OMG killed for the consumption of vegans.
> 
> Mega stupidizing (it goes with libtard) of the population is ridiculous.
> 
> ...


The lack of ingesting/digesting animal proteins causes brain-atrophy.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

I had an adopt a steer program for a while to accomodate some members of PITA (pain in the…) formly known as members of PETA. They could get a group together and pay me to keep a steer frolicking for life in green pastures. I even had him in a pasture with a camera so they could watch him on the internet to make sure he was still frolicking. 

It lasted for about 4 months before they found better things to spend their money on. These people are just control freaks looking to make others miserable. When it impacts their own pocket books they soon find a way to dump the responsibility for practising what they preach. I sent them a photo showing the consequences of their selfishness. They remained strangely silent.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

In answer to the OP headline: It sure does!

You live on a farm? Those are not pets, they are products, they are there for a purpose. Those barn cats and your dogs? Same thing. They are there for a purpose. You raise them, you love them, but eventually there are going to die. The cats usually just disappear. The dogs YOU have to put down. 4H does not teach children that you can die a thousand times, then restart and try again. It teaches folks that many people 'trade' pork bellies on the stock market, well... this IS a pork belly.

The folks who write crap like this think they go to the store and buy Styrofoam packed, "USDA Inspected", wrapped 'meat' and no animals were harmed in the making of this product. They drive through the country and see "Bambi" hanging on a tree, being gutted, and those folks are barbarians!!! Yet, the turkey bacon and egg white omelets are somehow cruelty free.

I have tried, over the years, to talk to these folks. I have realized the best approach is to just agree and walk away.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

bigg777 said:


> everything we consume is harvested, thus giving it's nutrition to us


You silly goose. 



Woody said:


> The folks who write crap like this think they go to the store and buy Styrofoam packed, "USDA Inspected", wrapped 'meat' and no animals were harmed in the making of this product.


Like Woody said, all the food the city folk eat is made at and comes from the grocery store.

Only us country bumpkins eat products from real animals.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I've been butchering my own meat my whole life, no idea how old I was when it became my job to dress the poultry. I still have a hard time with the actual killing, I do it but I don't like doing it, it's just a necessary part of life. I'm in no way desensitized to it, I love the animals we raise.

These idiots who shout 'barbarity' have lost a very important connection with the reality of life on this planet, I pity them.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Wellrounded said:


> I've been butchering my own meat my whole life, no idea how old I was when it became my job to dress the poultry. I still have a hard time with the actual killing, I do it but I don't like doing it, it's just a necessary part of life. I'm in no way desensitized to it, I love the animals we raise.
> 
> These idiots who shout 'barbarity' have lost a very important connection with the reality of life on this planet, I pity them.


I love how you worded this!

BTW is your avatar a picture of your garden? If so... AWESOME!


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

Wellrounded said:


> I've been butchering my own meat my whole life, no idea how old I was when it became my job to dress the poultry. I still have a hard time with the actual killing, I do it but I don't like doing it, it's just a necessary part of life. I'm in no way desensitized to it, I love the animals we raise.
> 
> .


I agree.

I care very much about the animals I raise for meat. Especially the pigs. When their day comes, I am always a little sad about it. And I miss their porkey 'little' faces and grunts the next day. But I know they were respected, well cared for, and had a great life while they were here. And man, they taste great. I like knowing where my food comes from.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Grimm said:


> I love how you worded this!
> 
> BTW is your avatar a picture of your garden? If so... AWESOME!


Yep my vege patch  Not quite as tidy at the moment, early spring is never pretty here. Damn weeds.


----------

